# High Protein in dry dog food



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

hi everyone, 

I posted this question in the royal canine mini thread but then no response so far and i'm getting antsy heh







Recently I talked to my vet and she said to stop feeding my baby royal canin mini puppy dry dog food because the protein % is high (it is 33%), and she said I should look for dog food that have a percentage under 30. SHe said that in the long run it would affect the liver. 

I'm just wondering if anyone knows if this is true? Since there are a few of us who feeds our babies royal canine, are there anything that your vet told you? I've tried almost all of the "quality" dog food for him but he just doesn't want it. I don't want to force feed him but if royal canine does have a negative affect on him in the long run then I will have to look for another type of food, the only one that i haven't tried is Natural Balance


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have heard not to feed Maltese high protein food.Not from a vet though.Probably read about it on a forum.I feed Boo Natural Balance.I've been through a lot of different brands trying to find one that Boo will stick with.He seems to like the Natural Balance the best & has been eating it for about 6 mths or more







.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am sure there are others more qualified to answer than me but I'll share what my vet advised. He has told me that most puppies get way too much protein and that now a days he sees more problems from too much protein than from not enough. His recommendation is to stick with 24% or less. He also feels that puppies are ready for "adult" food at about 8 mos of age (depending on growth and breed). He told me that in additon to being hard on the kidneys too much protein can cause problems iwth the bones, causing the bones to grow at a faster rate than the muscles. He warned me to be careful with high protein snacks as well.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

I have also recently switched to Natural Balance due to Cosmo showing signs of
allergies chewing his paws and ect. Neddless to say Natural Balance gets a thumbs up with
me and two paws up with Cosmo. he LOVES the stuff, every day when I feed him you would
think he won the lottery.


----------



## tubtub (Dec 28, 2005)

> I have also recently switched to Natural Balance due to Cosmo showing signs of
> allergies chewing his paws and ect. Neddless to say Natural Balance gets a thumbs up with
> me and two paws up with Cosmo. he LOVES the stuff, every day when I feed him you would
> think he won the lottery.[/B]



thanks for all of the replies...i'm probably going out and try to find Natural balance now. Maybe the allergy kind, because tub has been scratching his ears and licking his paws lately. 

so royal canine is a no go then..sigh....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> thanks for all of the replies...i'm probably going out and try to find Natural balance now. Maybe the allergy kind, because tub has been scratching his ears and licking his paws lately.
> 
> so royal canine is a no go then..sigh....[/B]


Please make suer you mix the new food with the old for a few days. It is best to not just make a 100% sudden change. If you do you may see an upset tummy.


----------

